# Certina Ds-2 Ph1000m



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Bought this from a gent in Germany. The description was a bit misleading, since it omitted some key details (I'll never learn) like the fact that it has a smooth back with a personal inscription and not the turtle back I was expecting. Also, the push and turn bezel (like the IWC AT) does not function correctly. That should be an easy fix - but not for this WIS. Any ideas are appreciated.

Note that the dial is not quite as orange as it appears here - my Oly has a problem getting orange and yellow spot on. It is more an orangish-yellow than a light orange.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wow, it's been a while since I have seen one of those Colin, very nice.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

And a few more of the case:










A lume shot:










And the now _de rigeur _UV-augmented lume shot:










Thoughts?

BTW, it's already on a rubber oyster from Roy and I'm looking at other options.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks nice and orange, is it from the 1970's Colin?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks Roy. It needs a bit of work, but I'm happy to finally have one of the vintage ones. I am underwhelmed with the appearance of the newer version.

Yes, Stan, 70's or so. Issued by by NASA to divers on the Tektite project and by the RAN, it's a second-tier classic diver. It's also one of the (IMO) very special Grand Club, most of which are very serious divers with very little in common.

In a side note, the yellow-orange dial is too low-contrast to be used on a deep dive. Similar to my findings with the yellow dial Yao Seiko. Looks good, just not very practical.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cool watch Colin









Looks very chunky, don`t worry I won`t ask its size


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very cool Colin...A worthy addition to the 1K club


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A serious piece of metal .... I will ask the size









How thick is it ?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Looks to be about 17mm thick and 46mm case (sans crown) using a very rough measurement with significant parallax issues.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Looks to be about 17mm thick and 46mm case (sans crown) using a very rough measurement with significant parallax issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Thank you Colin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to be about 17mm thick and 46mm case (sans crown) using a very rough measurement with significant parallax issues.
> ...


Thanks from me as well Colin









I can rest easy now I know


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I imagine it was a great source of consternation to you both


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Serious piece of kit there Nalu. Vary nice









Really like those hands. Good combination I think.


----------

